# East Cape Glide vs Beavertail micro



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: East Cape Skiff vs Beavertail micro*

Were you able to water test the ECC Glide?


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: East Cape Skiff vs Beavertail micro*

yes


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: East Cape Skiff vs Beavertail micro*

What are you looking for that these don't offer?

Which hull was better w/ chop?


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: East Cape Skiff vs Beavertail micro*

Which boat from East Cape are you comparing?


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: East Cape Skiff vs Beavertail micro*

the glide


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: East Cape Skiff vs Beavertail micro*

So, you are saying that if you are a bait fisherman you would be happier with the glide?


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

yes the the glide to me is set up for south fl fishing which most of use live bait  if beavertail had a option of live well without  paying a ton of money to mod it and not look like a add on it would be a sweet set up but the ride of the glide is in a class of its own, its also nice to have a few live,ehs in the boat to hook that stubborn fish that turned his noise up at your fly or change with the conditions


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

im not knocking either skiff its nice to see manufactures listen to the consumer vs company x not listening at all


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

It is crazy that both of these skiffs came out at the same time. I just heard about the Micro a few weeks ago and now the Glide. The Glide looks nice too. I will be making some day trips to check these both out. Beavertail is building a side console right now so it will be a great comparision to the glide East Cape has.

Which boat in your gut did you like better?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> yes the the glide to me is set up for south fl fishing which most of use live bait  if beavertail had a option of live well without  paying a ton of money to mod it and not look like a add on it would be a sweet set up but the ride of the glide is in a class of its own, its also nice to have a few live,ehs  in the boat to hook that stubborn fish that turned his noise up at your fly or change with the conditions


For me, a live well is just a wast of space. I do understand that most use bait and they are catering to this crowd.


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

their catering to fisherman who changes with conditions not a wast of space u can use it as a cooler


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

are u with hells bay or just using the name


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

there is no sticker that says "bait only" in any manufactures live well. I prefer to use my livewell as dry storage vs wasted space.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It looks like the micro has one large rear storage while the glide is split to accomodate bait and dry storage. 

It seems like either builder is capable of making adjustments to cater to peoples preferences.


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

well said


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Baitwells have one primary use, a garbage can.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> are u with hells bay or just using the name


I have no affiliation with HB. I have owned a couple of HB's, a couple of Hewes and a Maverick, and fished out of a bunch of other brands. Right now I do not have a skiff. I joined this forum to see what skiffs are out there and am getting ready to make a choice. I'm just looking for that perfect skiff for me like a lot of other guys on this forum. 

I agree with the post above that a live well can easily be a cooler. I will be headed over to EEC in the near future to take a look at the Glade.

My favorite skiff of the ones I have owned and tried was my 16 Whipray with a 25 Merc/tiller. It was the most fun to operate and did a great job at most things. I am hoping I can find one of the new skiffs that will be as much fun as the little Whipray.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > yes the the glide to me is set up for south fl fishing which most of use live bait  if beavertail had a option of live well without  paying a ton of money to mod it and not look like a add on it would be a sweet set up but the ride of the glide is in a class of its own, its also nice to have a few live,ehs  in the boat to hook that stubborn fish that turned his noise up at your fly or change with the conditions
> 
> 
> For me, a live well is just a wast of space.  I do understand that most use bait and they are catering to this crowd.


I would much rather throw a fly or fish artificial than use live bait. I have a four year old who doesn't have the attention span nor the patience to fish with artificial. 

I am sure that you got hooked on fishing as did most of us fishing with dead shrimp, mullet or even squid as a kid. Catching anything that would bite made my day and as I grew older and became more adapt at fishing I moved away from bait to artificial to fly. However I still sightfishing for reds with shrimp or mullet with my little guy right next to me completely engaged in what is going on. Saying "a livewell is more than a waste of space" is asinine! For me it is a portal to pass a passion on to my son!

Open your eyes and your memories back to your childhood whether it was five years or 35 years!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I fish primarily artificial but there are times when live bait would be nice. I was out with a guide the other day fishing for red fish on a higher tide and they were tucked into the mangroves. We were chucking baits to chum them and then floating live bait to entice them out. The live well on the Glide isn't going to hold an abundant supply but it would hold a dozen or so and some pinfish if you wanted to try for some snook in the passes. I think it is a great option and can also serve as storage when not in use.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a baitwell on my skiff and have never used it for bait. But it is a great storage spot and hardly wasted space. And if I ever go to sell it, as unlikely as that is, it will help resale.

But I would still like the OP to answer the question asked. After looking at the Glide and BT he stated that they aren't what he is looking for. Ok so just what don't they have/do that you are looking for?


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with your comments Redfish32937

I personally don't have use for a live well but could careless whether a compartment is plumed or not. When I take my 6 yr old nephew fishing I don't expect him to make accurate sight cast to tailing reds all day. At some point I hook a piece of frozen bait to a hook and let him have fun reeling in what ever bites. Even though I personally fish artificial, I have never understood the arrogant attitudes towards people who use bait. I could care less if my fellow angler is soaking bait or fly fishing. Each to their own - go have fun.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Baitwells have one primary use, a garbage can.


Lol X2

If you must have it for kids etc, get a engel bait tank or the like, and when you fish Arti's you can leave it at home.

The negativity against live baiting is not with the people IMO but the bad practices it spawns, posting up on points, Live chumming, prowling the flats for bait, Guided tower boats, etc.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Let's don't get this thread sidetracked on personal issues.  I never said that bait wells were bad or that bait fishing was bad.  You guys are touchier than some ladies I know.  I have nothing against using bait.  I just have no need for it myself.  If I need something extra to entice fish, I will use Gulp baits.  Some of you can't even read.  I clearly stated that yes, the live well could be used as a cooler or for any storage really.  I agree with someone above that it might be a good selling point on resale.

Can't we just agree that some use bait and some don't and leave it at that.  It's time to stop wasting everyones time and get back to the subject of this thread.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

thanks for the imput, I am activley looking at both these boats and need to plan a trip to take a look at them.

plus east cape will build it however you want. I am sure they will leave the baitwell out if it isnt for you. I like the option of having it if one so chooses.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> thanks for the imput, I am activley looking at both these boats and need to plan a trip to take a look at them.
> 
> plus east cape will build it however you want.  I am sure they will leave the baitwell out if it isnt for you.  I like the option of having it if one so chooses.


Take a look at SI

www.skullislandskiffs.com


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> I drove across the state Monday to visit Beaver Tail  and East Cape Skiff. Both of the boats are very well built. Beavertail has a nice finish, just like Beavertail advertises and is stable when polling, handles the chop very well. Based off a Carolina builder, who would be very proud, this boat is a very nice ride.
> East Cape Skiff was very thought out, for the true micro guys. Boat turns on a dime just like it should. The hull's design is one of a kind. The finish is also very high end,dry and stable. East cape has a livewell, where as Beavertail does not. If I were a hard core micro guy I would go with East Cape. If I wanted a 3 piece production micro  boat I would go with Beavertail. Both builders were a pleasure to talk to, but at the end of the day I went  looking for a skiff that does not exist yet!!!!!



What is a 3 pc production micro?


----------



## ocx (Sep 28, 2013)

3 pieces, hull, innerliner and cap. Provides for finished surfaces on most interiors.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

In regards to livewells, I haven't thrown bait in probably 5+ years. And even then, that was the first time in 5 years. I barely own any conventional tackle anymore. But own 12+ fly rods in all sizes. 

However, I would prefer to have a livewell on my boat for two reasons: first, I can use it as a cooler/storage. Second, it adds resale value because not everyone fly fishes exclusively like me. 

So yeah, it is something I am looking at for those reasons, though I won't lose sleep over not having it. The one on the Glide looks like a waste of space IMO. I would be curious to see if BT designs one on the Micro sometime soon.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Curious what other feedback you have regarding performance, ride, stability, draft, poling, etc. on the 2 hulls. Which one performed better? Which one seems like the better value?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Curious what other feedback you have regarding performance, ride, stability, draft, poling, etc. on the 2 hulls.  Which one performed better?  Which one seems like the better value?


Agree - since you rode both, what's your opinion on both? And why did neither not work for you. Both are on my list, so first hand experience would help.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

TRY before you BUY!!! We ALL have our likes & dislikes. What may be "THE SKIFF" for one person, might be Shizzit for another, for countless reasons. To bash a product or another's opinion, just because it doesn't match yours is.....well.....juvenile,self deprecating,stupid,ineffective,raspy,revulsive,calumnious, and is just a WASTE OF TIME!! Let's just Rodney King this thing!!!!!!! Go fish and get over it!! [smiley=1-doh.gif]
'


----------



## pompanoking (Oct 25, 2013)

i havent bashed anyones skiff and will never, it takes a lot of balls to to make a new product and hope people take to it both skiffs are ahead of their time but not for me . but who am i ?
just a guy looking for the right skiff


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Not asking for a bashing, asking for objective advice.  The problem is with most boat reviews in magazines is that they are too friendly with the builders - you never get the cons.  And test driving is usually only one place on one day.  Different places and conditions happen.  Having first hand knowledge is needed.  Hell, my Shoalwater can be a dog in certain conditions.  In others, I can't whipe the smile off my face.

So objective advice is good:

Boat A: dead quiet poling into chop
Boat B: a bit of hull slap into the chop

You get my drift....  As I say, there are two ways I can tell my wife that she doesn't look good in that dress, and one way won't get me laid.  It's all in the way the message is conveyed.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I drove across the state Monday to visit Beaver Tail  and East Cape Skiff. Both of the boats are very well built. Beavertail has a nice finish, just like Beavertail advertises and is stable when polling, handles the chop very well. Based off a Carolina builder, who would be very proud, this boat is a very nice ride.
> East Cape Skiff was very thought out, for the true micro guys. Boat turns on a dime just like it should. The hull's design is one of a kind. The finish is also very high end,dry and stable. East cape has a livewell, where as Beavertail does not. If I were a hard core micro guy I would go with East Cape. If I wanted a 3 piece production micro  boat I would go with Beavertail. Both builders were a pleasure to talk to, but at the end of the day I went  looking for a skiff that does not exist yet!!!!!


Had been trying to get more details on Glide. There wasn't much fresh info and I ended up going with the BT Micro. Is the Glide in production now? While I'm committed to my boat still interesting to see new offerings in the micro skiff market.


----------

